# Bessacarr E745



## CampermanE745 (May 4, 2008)

A bed runner has broken in our MH. We went to our local dealer (in January)who ordered a new one which arrived very quickly. However when we got it home it was nothing like the broken one. The one we require is 40cm long and the one supplied 50cm. We reutuned to the dealer who say that Swift insist that the one supplied is correct for our MH number! Having got nowhere with the dealer (we are still waiting) we rang Swift. We have sent photos of the offending part and reminded them of our enquiry but have heard nothing. Does anyone know of the part number of the required runner? As far as we can make out, our particular configuartion was only made for a short time in 2002. We have 2 bench sofas (with no forward facing seats) which cut away at the cab end to allow access to cab seats and room for the coffee table.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

CampermanE745 said:


> A bed runner has broken in our MH. We went to our local dealer (in January)who ordered a new one which arrived very quickly. However when we got it home it was nothing like the broken one. The one we require is 40cm long and the one supplied 50cm. We reutuned to the dealer who say that Swift insist that the one supplied is correct for our MH number! Having got nowhere with the dealer (we are still waiting) we rang Swift. We have sent photos of the offending part and reminded them of our enquiry but have heard nothing. Does anyone know of the part number of the required runner? As far as we can make out, our particular configuartion was only made for a short time in 2002. We have 2 bench sofas (with no forward facing seats) which cut away at the cab end to allow access to cab seats and room for the coffee table.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


send a PM with your details and I will get it sorted for you sorry.Peter.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> send a PM with your details and I will get it sorted for you sorry.Peter.


The poster is not a subscriber and has no PM facility.
A Swift email address would therefore be useful.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Contact*

Hi

Our email address is [email protected] Please refer to your nickname so that we can identify you.

Regards

Kath


----------

